# Pensacola Snapper and Trigger 5-14-2016



## Domtasc (Sep 18, 2009)

Got to my good friend Kelly's house at 5:30. We loaded up the boat and headed to the dock. Put in around 6:30 and headed out to some numbers 5-7 miles offshore. It was wide open from the first drop until we limited out on snapper and then trigger. Used live cigars for the snapper and we also caught some undersized :furious: 30-33" amberjack... These were some of the nicest snapper I have ever caught. We came home with a 21, 22, and 23 pounder. I don't think we kept a snapper under 24". The big one you see me pull up in the video was 32". We switched to squid for the trigger and then limited out on them in short order.

This is the first trip I brought my GoPro along and I'm definitely glad that I did. I hooked it up a few times and sent it down. I got some great footage of the snapper and trigger attacking the camera. I'm very fortunate that it didn't ruin my GoPro actually. The last time I sent it down, it came back up unlatched. I guess the fish hit the latch just right and it came undone.. 

Here is the video. 




There's not much better than great fishing with your best friends. Thanks a lot Kelly for taking us out!


----------



## Hawkseye (Feb 17, 2012)

That's a nice mess of fish right there! Sounds like a great day!


----------



## BIGRIGZ (Oct 2, 2007)

cool video! love the underwater shots!


----------



## Fishhead706 (Apr 26, 2009)

Very cool video! Your theme music sounded like Sanford and Son, or sumpn like that


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Txs_mde_87 (Feb 7, 2015)

Holy crap, wish I was that lucky.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

A fine box of fish !


----------



## Domtasc (Sep 18, 2009)

Fishhead706 said:


> Very cool video! Your theme music sounded like Sanford and Son, or sumpn like that
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah, there's not too much free, royalty free music that is over 4 mins long to pick from. Lol


----------



## zodiac470 (Oct 2, 2007)

Awesome job. I need to hook up with you guys!


----------



## NipTide (Nov 13, 2008)

That is a fine average for both species! Enjoyed the video as well. Congrats!


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

thanks so much for sharing; looked like a great line in/line out day 
catch 'em up.


----------



## NorthCoast24 (May 20, 2016)

Is that Kelly Blackmon ? used to fish & dive with him years ago in P-Cola with Gary S. Kelly knew his stuff....Moved to NC when the base shut down. 

Thanks,
J.R.


----------

